# S'ho val...



## Mei

Hola jovent!

Tinc un dubte, és correcte dir "s'ho val" o es diu "ho val"?

Fem molta cua per entrar al cinema però la pel.lícula (gràcies Laia, un lapsus) s'ho val / ho val.

Personalment aquest "s'ho val" em sona fatal però arriba un punt que no sé si són manies meves o què... 

Gràcies joves!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Sincerament Mei, no tinc ni idea...

Jo diria:
La pel·lícula val la pena.
(pel·lícula, amb ela geminada)


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Sincerament Mei, no tinc ni idea...
> 
> Jo diria:
> La pel·lícula val la pena.
> (pel·lícula, amb ela geminada)



Ups, corregit! 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Una gran pregunta, Mei! He fet una cerca ràpida al google i déu n'hi do la mà de resultats que surten amb "s'ho val". A mi em sona molt amb un "bé" davant": "bé s'ho val". Però bueno, això no vol dir que sigui correcte, oi... El que sí que surt al diccionari és dir "no s'ho val" com si fos "de res"... Podria ser que fos el mateix cas, no...  

_-Gràcies
-(Això) no s'ho val // (Això sí que) s'ho val 

_Però només és una hipòtesi totalment inventada!


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola jovent!
> 
> Tinc un dubte, és correcte dir "s'ho val" o es diu "ho val"?
> 
> Fem molta cua per entrar al cinema però la pel.lícula (gràcies Laia, un lapsus) s'ho val / ho val.
> 
> Personalment aquest "s'ho val" em sona fatal però arriba un punt que no sé si són manies meves o què...
> 
> Gràcies joves!
> 
> Mei



Només et puc dir lo que diria jo (apart de la opció de na Laia, que és la que més m'agrada)

La pel.lícula ho val.



B


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Una gran pregunta, Mei! He fet una cerca ràpida al google i déu n'hi do la mà de resultats que surten amb "s'ho val". A mi em sona molt amb un "bé" davant": "bé s'ho val". Però bueno, això no vol dir que sigui correcte, oi... El que sí que surt al diccionari és dir "no s'ho val" com si fos "de res"... Podria ser que fos el mateix cas, no...
> 
> _-Gràcies
> -(Això) no s'ho val // (Això sí que) s'ho val
> 
> _Però només és una hipòtesi totalment inventada!



Sí però el "bé ho val" em sona millor. De totes maneres ho sentit tantes vegades de quasevol de les dues maneres que és per això que dubto.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Doncs a mi "bé s'ho val" tampoc em sona gaire bé...   No sé, em sona més forçat que "s'ho val" o "ho val"... qüestió de gustos, suposo.


----------



## Mei

Ai noies, no ho sé... a veure si en treiem l'entrellat... ui... això és correcte... valga'm Déu això és un no parar!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ai noies, no ho sé... a veure si en treiem l'entrellat... ui... això és correcte... valga'm Déu això és un no parar!
> 
> Mei


 
 saps?
En aquest cas és igual de correcte dir "treiem l'entrellat" que "traiem l'entrellat". Jeje. Dóna gust poder escriure algunes vegades una "a" enlloc d'una "e"...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
jo juraria que es pot dir "s'ho val"
hi posaria la mà al foc. El "s'" vol dir "anar al cine"
salutacions, 
 Roi


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola!
> jo juraria que es pot dir "s'ho val"
> hi posaria la mà al foc. El "s'" vol dir "anar al cine"
> salutacions,
> Roi



Hola jove!

Fem molta cua per entrar al cinema però la pel.lícula s'ho val.

Fem molta cua per entrar al cinema però la pel.lícula ho val. 

Hmmm... el "ho" és "fem molta cua per anar al cinema"? La "s" es la pel.lícula? 

En tot cas hauria de ser:

Fem molta... però s'ho val. (sense dir/escriure "la pel.lícula")
o
Fem molta... però la pel.lícula ho val (sense la "s")

Què me'n dieu? 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Jo crec que el "ho" vol dir "la pena"
Ho val = val la pena

Ara, això és una hipòtesi, nens...


----------



## Mei

Doncs jo crec que el "ho" fa referència a "la pel.lícula" perque és pel que estan fent cua i pel que val la pena esperar. I la "s" doncs... em sobra, qui la vol? 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:
			
		

> Doncs jo crec que el "ho" fa referència a "la pel.lícula" perque és pel que estan fent cua i pel que val la pena esperar. I la "s" doncs... em sobra, qui la vol?
> 
> Mei


 En la frase "la pel·lícula s'ho val" _ho_ no pot fer referència a la pel·lícula, Mei, perquè és el subjecte, i _ho_ s'ha de referir al complement directe, que seria "fer molta cua" o el que sigui: "la pel·lícula val que fem molta cua". Això seria equivalent a dir "la pel·lícula ho val". 

 La "s" sortiria d'un verb pronominal, "valer-se", que no sé si és correcte, però jo diria que sí, no sé... Ho seguiré investigant perquè ara em pica molt la curiositat! Segueixo pensant que té alguna cosa a veure amb el "no s'ho val"... Algú ho veu com un sinònim de "merèixer-se"?


----------



## Mei

> En la frase "la pel·lícula s'ho val" _ho_ no pot fer referència a la pel·lícula, Mei, perquè és el subjecte, i _ho_ s'ha de referir al complement directe, que seria "fer molta cua" o el que sigui: "la pel·lícula val que fem molta cua". Això seria equivalent a dir "la pel·lícula ho val".



Doncs sí, tens raó. Sé que el "ho" s'ha de substituir per un "això" o "allò" però no havia pensat que això és "fer molta cua". 




> La "s" sortiria d'un verb pronominal, "valer-se", que no sé si és correcte, però jo diria que sí, no sé... Ho seguiré investigant perquè ara em pica molt la curiositat! Segueixo pensant que té alguna cosa a veure amb el "no s'ho val"... Algú ho veu com un sinònim de "merèixer-se"?



Hmm... doncs... quan diem "Ell es val per si mateix" ve de "valer-se", oi? Però en aquest cas no es pot canviar per "merèixer-se"... ... ...  ai ai ai... Li estic donant massa voltes!!! És això el que vols dir? 

Seguirem investigant... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:
			
		

> Hmm... doncs... quan diem "Ell es val per si mateix" ve de "valer-se", oi? Però en aquest cas no es pot canviar per "merèixer-se"... ... ...  ai ai ai... Li estic donant massa voltes!!! És això el que vols dir?
> 
> Seguirem investigant...
> 
> Mei



 Sí, oi? Jo també m'estic marejant! 

En aquest cas que dius, sí, tens raó, el "valer-se" té un altre significat totalment diferent. A més, és intransitiu i nosaltres en busquem un de transitiu... heheh 
El que vull dir és que dir "la pel·lícula s'ho val" és el mateix que dir "la pel·lícula s'ho mereix"...  queda molt estrany, ho sé... però seria el mateix que dir "no s'ho val (donar les gràcies per això)" i "no es mereixen (les gràcies)". M'estic fotent en un cacau... 

Hi seguiré pensant...


----------



## Mei

Ep, joves....

Encara no sabem d'on surt aquesta "s", oi?... en fi... seguiré investigant i ja us diré el que.

Fins aviat!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Encara no sabem d'on surt aquesta "s", oi?... en fi... seguiré investigant i ja us diré el que.


 
Haurem de sortejar una panera (òbviament, que contingui pernil i cava). Au, va nens, qui encerti la guanya...
D'on surt aquesta "s"?


----------



## Samaruc

Jo diria que també ho he sentit conjugat en altres persones: m'ho valc, t'ho vals, s'ho val...

No? O potser m'ho invente, ara no ho tinc massa clar...


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Jo diria que també ho he sentit conjugat en altres persones: m'ho valc, t'ho vals, s'ho val...


 
Perdoneu aquest moment xat, però l'he trobat irresistible:

Com l'anunci de l'Oréal?
Perquè jo ho valc...  

Apa, me'n vaig, que vagi bé nens!!


----------



## Mei

Bon dia canalla!

Doncs bé... tornem on erem.

La meva intenció era posar un exemple on s'utilitzes això: "s'ho val" i aquesta frase ens ha donat més mal de caps que res. Ja que, ara crec que la manera correcta de dir-ho és: 



> _
> Fem molta cua per entrar al cinema però la pel.lícula ho val.
> __
> La fem perquè ho val._



I el "s'ho" que se'n vagi cap a casa... què me'n dieu? Ai ai ai...

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:
			
		

> I el "s'ho" que se'n vagi cap a casa... què me'n dieu? Ai ai ai...
> 
> Mei



  Jo no acabo de quedar convençuda, Mei, però amb "ho val" també em sona bé, o sigui que OK! hehe 
En tot cas, si resulta que esbrino alguna cosa més, ja t'ho faré saber!


----------

